# Platte River Steelhead Plantings



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

1800,s ???????


----------



## HeatherHettinger (Dec 2, 2011)

There were in fact some documented steelhead stockings in the Platte River prior to 1979.

Prior to 1979, the official steelhead stockings in the Platte River were as follows;

1975- 87,600 fall fingerlings
1974- 100,386 fall fingerlings
1973- 5,130 yearlings and 201,794 fall fingerlings
1968- 10,000 yearlings
1966- 50,000 yearlings

Everything after 1979 is available on the website at http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/


Heather


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

fishctchr said:


> 1800,s ???????


Yes, do some research and you'll find those dates, private plantings were quite common after the railrods were completed, or so the story goes....


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Thanks Heather, thats what I was looking for, but could only go back to 1979, thanks again.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Coho got into and can get into Crystal via the outlet to the Betsie during wet falls. The small population does naturally reproduce in the creek that runs through Beulah.


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

wilsonm said:


> Coho got into and can get into Crystal via the outlet to the Betsie during wet falls. The small population does naturally reproduce in the creek that runs through Beulah.


Yep and have been doing it rather well last few years.


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> The Kings and Cohos got into Crystal in the late 1800's.....


From where? Paul Bunyan and his Ox?


----------

